# Different types of bettas?



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

I'm relatively new to keeping bettas, I've had mine for about a month now. My first interest was cichlids, but I am getting very attached to my "office friend". For their size, bettas seem to have lots of personality. I have seen some abbreviations for different types of bettas. I just wondered what some of them look like. If you have good examples of particular types of betta, I'd be interested in seeing them. I might even be able to identify my Sapphire from pics. 

Thanks in advance, I know that there are great shots out there!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

VT: Veitail
CT: crowntail
HM: halfmoon
RT: rose tail
FT : feather tail
DT: delta
PKlakat(wild-type)
HMPK:Halfmoon plakat

there are many more!

If you go in my albums, i have a VT


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

That helps, now I know that mine is a vt.


----------



## midwestprincess7 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Identification.*

Can anyone help me identify the type of betta Roger is? i got him about a month ago and i cannot come up with a classification for him. Thanks:-D


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Jasper is a blue VT or veil tail:

View attachment 387202


View attachment 387210


and Castiel is a red dragon scale DT or Delta Tail:

View attachment 387218


View attachment 387226


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

DT is actually "Double Tail" if I'm not mistaken. 

I don't believe Delta's have an abbreviation.

Super Delta's are SD however.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

KFoster said:


> DT is actually "Double Tail" if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I don't believe Delta's have an abbreviation.
> 
> Super Delta's are SD however.


The abbreviation for Delta is DeT


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Seki said:


> The abbreviation for Delta is DeT


Ah! good to know  Thank you


----------

